# [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2011)

*[grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Ich möchte gern wissen, da unsere Autos ja sehr Modern sind. Wenn jetzt zwei Leute gegeneinander fahren, wie auch immer ist es dann möglich, dass man beim Unfallverursacher oder Unfallgegner keinen Schaden sieht?
Ich selbst kann es mir nicht vorstellen, deshalb diese Frage...


----------



## fctriesel (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Je nachdem wie genau man hinsieht ist es durchaus denkbar keinen Schaden festzustellen.
Krachen ja nicht alle mit 360 km/h gegen ein Zebra, gibt auch noch die andere Seite des Spektrums mit leichten Touchierungen z.B. auf Parkplätzen.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Das ist schon möglich, mir ist kürzlich einer innerorts hinten aufgefahren. Es war ein Audi A 4 und ich habe einen Astra GTC. Bei mir sieht man den Aufprall an der Heckschürze allerhöchsten auf den zweiten Blick. Ich kann dir auch sagen warum: Die Heckschürze ist so eine Art "Abdeckung" für die eigentliche Stoßstange und dient der Optik. Diese verformt sich im Moment des Aufpralls auch, geht ab wieder in ihre Ausgangslage zurück. Die eigentliche "Delle" oder der Schaden ist dann an dem Metallteil unter der Schürze.
Das dürfte bei allen modernen Autos heutzutage so sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

ja ich weiss nicht selbst wenn man mal überlegt man tut jemand beim Ausparken oder so anrammen, dann ist doch trotzdem immer was zu sehen(Haarrisse im Lack und so)...oder ist ein Auto sogebaut, dass auch das eine Stoßstange wegsteckt und man sieht nix..


----------



## Waldfee4890 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Das ist es ja, man hat bei mir weder Haarrisse noch Kratzer gesehen. Das Einzige war bei genauem Hinsehen eine Delle oder Vertiefung in der Schürze. Die heutigen Lacke sind sehr elastisch.


----------



## seltsam (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Es kann auch sein,das man den Schaden äusserlich nicht sieht,aber am Rahmen etc eine leichte verschiebung ist die man ohne Messgeräte nicht sieht.
Das kann manchmal sehr schnell gehen,auch ohne hohe geschwindigkeit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Ich kann mich an den Versuch mit den zwei rohen Eiern erinnern, wenn man die gegeneinander schlägt geht eines kaputt das andere bleibt heile obwohl beide ja sehr zerbrechlich sind. Liegt wohl immer daran welches Eid die stärkere Schale hat, eine kleinen Fehler oder Schwachpunkt hat wohl jedes Ei. Genauso ist es wohl mit den Autos wenn ein großer Mercedes gegen einen Trabant fährt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit schon gegeben das der Mercedes so gut wie keinen Schaden nimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Genauso ist es wohl mit den Autos wenn ein großer Mercedes gegen einen Trabant fährt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit schon gegeben das der Mercedes so gut wie keinen Schaden nimmt.


 
Eher das Gegenteil, denn der Mercedes ist so gebaut, dass er sich möglichst stark zerstört, denn es geht um den Abbau von Energie und wenn die Karosserie die Energie abbaut, bevor sie in den Fahrgastraum kommt, ist das genau das, was die Ingenieure erreichen wollten.
Ist das Auto so "hart" gebaut, dass es sich nicht zerstört, wird die gesamte Aufprallenergie in den Fahrgastraum geleitet und du bist matsch.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Da scheint quantenslipstream garnicht so falsch zu liegen. Eine Freundin von mir ist mit ihrem Trabi mit 40-50 km/h an der Ampel auf einen stehenden Audi A4 aufgefahren. Am Trabi war die Kühlerschürze leicht eingedrückt, während der Audi "hintenrum" ganz schön zerdellt war. Dafür ist die Gute aber auch sehr hart aufs Lenkrad des Trabi aufgeschlagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Genau das. Wäre der Trabbi vorne mehr kaputt gegangen, wäre weniger Energie in den Innenraum eingedrungen und die Freundin wäre weniger hart gegen das Lenkrad geprallt.

Das beste Beispiel sind Formel 1 Autos. Die zerstören sich bei einem Aufprall praktisch vollständig, jedes Teil, das mit hoher Wucht wegfliegt, nimmt ja Aufprallenergie mit, die dann nicht auf den Fahrer einwirken kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*



> Die zerstören sich bei einem Aufprall praktisch vollständig



Praktisch völlige Zerstörung … eher nein, denn die Fahrerzelle sollte diese Eigenschaft nicht aufweisen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Dass die Fahrgastzelle dabei ausgeklammert wird, sollte klar sein, denn das Monocoque fliegt ja auch nicht auseinander.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Monoqcoque=Fahrerzelle


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Weiß ich, deswegen hab ich ja Fahrgastzelle geschrieben, denn diese Fahrgastzelle (eben das Monocoque) fliegt nicht auseinander.


----------



## Schachi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Zwei auffahr unfälle 
Einmal ein Mercedes Sprinter gegen PKW --> PKW ca 8.000 € schaden, der Mercedes hatte nicht mal einen kratzer.
Das andere mal ist ein Skoda mit ca. 30 km/h auf einen Mini Aufgefahren, beim Mini war der gesamte Verbau schrott puls die Dame am Steuer stark verletzt (bei dem kleinen Auto konnte nichts den Stoß auffangen, blieb alles an ihr hängen) beim Skoda war kein Schaden, weder beim Fahrer noch beim Auto.

gibts alles


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Kannst du nicht pauschalisieren, da kommen eine Menge Faktoren zusammen.
Es gibt Leute, die sind in ihren Autos gestorben, obwohl der Wagen nach außen hin nicht so kaputt war und andere sind aus einem völlig zerfetztem Auto fast heil ausgestiegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Bei modernen Fahrzeugen kann ein Unfall bis ca 8 Km/h meist ohne Folgen sein. Die Verkleidungen ( früher Stoßstangen ) stecken viel weg da der Unterbau mittlerweile oft auch aus Kunststoff ist. Der Lack nimmt es oft auch ohne Folgen da dem Lack meist ein Weichmacher beigemengt wird wegen der " weichen " Materialien. Meist ist es einfach nur Glück oder Winkel des Aufpralles de rzwischen wohl und wehe entscheidet


----------



## Icejester (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*



Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> Ich möchte gern wissen, da unsere Autos ja sehr Modern sind. Wenn jetzt zwei Leute gegeneinander fahren, wie auch immer ist es dann möglich, dass man beim Unfallverursacher oder Unfallgegner keinen Schaden sieht?


 
Ja, das ist möglich. Ist mir selber schon passiert, wobei ich der Unfallverursacher war. Ich bin beim ziemlich schwungvollen Ausparken ungebremst in einen hinter mir stehenden Renault Twingo gefahren. Am Twingo ist seinerzeit ein Schaden von etwa DM 2.500,- entstanden, am von mir gefahreren Skoda Caddy war nicht einmal ein Kratzer. Gar nichts. Sicherlich ungewöhnlich, aber eben nicht unmöglich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*



Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> ja ich weiss nicht selbst wenn man mal überlegt man tut jemand beim Ausparken oder so anrammen, dann ist doch trotzdem immer was zu sehen(Haarrisse im Lack und so)...oder ist ein Auto sogebaut, dass auch das eine Stoßstange wegsteckt und man sieht nix..


 
Haarrisse sieht man nicht, deswegen heißen die so 

Ansonsten:
Ich (98er Passat) bin schonmal mit geschätzt 10-20kmh nem Touran hinten drauf gefahren (Auffahren auf Landstraße, alles frei, ich gucke noch weiter nach links, obs auch frei bleibt, bis ich vorne bin - was macht der? Erstmal anhalten  ). Am Touran hatte der Vermieter anschließend nichts auszusetzen, bei mir wurde 2,5 Jahre später (als wegen Problemen mit der Klimaanlage der halbe Vorderbau zerlegt wurde) eine verzogen Stoßstangenhalterung festgestellt, zu sehen war von außen nichts.

Bei stärkeren Unfällen (25-30km/h aufwärts) sollten aber eigentlich sichtbare Schäden entstehen. Selbst bei sehr alten PKW ohne Knautschzone gäbs eine Beule in der Stoßstange und bei Fahrzeugen mit durchgehendem Rahmen bis zum Fahrzeugende (einige wenige LKW oder Geländewagen) gäbe es zumindest Kratzer im Lack.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [grübel] Ist es möglich, dass beim Unfall ein Auto keinen Schaden hat?*

Ja. Ist definitiv möglich. Wenn eines der Autos ein Mitsubishi ist und das andere eine westliche Marke wie etwa Volvo. 

Quelle: Beifahrer in einem Mitsubishi, als dieser einen "spektakulären" Auffahrunfall bei 30km produzierte.


----------

